# Heating blower stopped all of a sudden



## BAKES (Jun 27, 2016)

Sorry if this has been spoken about somewhere else, but i'm brand new to this site.

So the blower on my 2007 tfsi worked fine a week ago, came back from holiday (car was left at home) and now nothing.
Lights on the console work and you can hear the different vents engage went you turn the knob selector.
Just seems weird to not hear anything from the fan. Would it just go completely dead and not even make a click?

Friend owns a garage so will likely pay him a visit but would be good to know if it is likely the fan or something else.
Would the VAG tech thingny pick this up as a fault? Audi will take me to the cleaners for this likely.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I've seen various failure modes for the fan:
Motor/fan seized
Poor connection/soldering on the switch unit
Blocked water drains on the scuttle panel under the windscreen leading to water overflow into the motor.

The fan/motor is fairly easy to access: remove the glove box (6 bolts) and then it's just unplug it and twist to remove.


----------



## BAKES (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks, i did see some of those threads. Have been told that the VAG tech won't pick up a faulty fan though.
Would have a go at that fix for sure if i definitely knew that is what it is. Electric circuit boards and that kinda of stuff sounds like money!!

If water got in though, that would still direct it to the fan packing up? I'll take the glovebox out and see what i can find.
Luckily it ain't too warm this week to have no air, missus has the other TT today but not for next couple of days.

I guess turn the airbag switch off while hoiking the glove box out to save any surprises?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

Most likely the fan has just seized. Remove glove box and then the fan motor just twists out. Give the blades a twist to free them up. re connect and test. It should go again. A drop of oil dribbled down the shaft will help but don't expect this to be a permanent fix. It most likely will seize again in a few months.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

BAKES said:


> I guess turn the airbag switch off while hoiking the glove box out to save any surprises?


No harm in doing that but note that if you turn the ignition on with the switch disconnected you will get an airbag warning light on the dash and that will need VCDS to get rid of it.


----------



## BAKES (Jun 27, 2016)

Franzpan said:


> Most likely the fan has just seized. Remove glove box and then the fan motor just twists out. Give the blades a twist to free them up. re connect and test. It should go again. A drop of oil dribbled down the shaft will help but don't expect this to be a permanent fix. It most likely will seize again in a few months.


Would you not hear a buzz from the motor/fan still? It's like silent apart from the vent selector clicking noise.
Can only find 6 bolts too, are there more?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

Theres a screw on the back wall inside the glovebox too. When my fan stopped there was no noise from it whatsover, just a noise from the vents moving when you adjust. Its worth a try anyway, its the easiest thing to try first.


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

Franzpan said:


> Theres a screw on the back wall inside the glovebox too.


Not on mine (2006), maybe it's only on newer models?


----------



## BAKES (Jun 27, 2016)

I have that one but that's one of the six. Thought I read somewhere there were 8. Never mind, I'll start undoing and then see where I am.


----------



## Llewelyn (Jun 27, 2016)

I know on a 2011 A1 I sold recently the resistor pack failed (£5 fix) but I'd expect the blower to still work on maximum setting, and I'm not sure if cars with more sophisticated climate control have a resistor pack?!

Daft question, have you checked the fuse?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

Not sure how many there are (can't check right now) but they're all easy enough to find. There is the one inside, then some along the top of the glovebox on the inside lip and then underneath the glovebox at the back of the footwell there are some more. There is a polystyrene cover you need to take off first, held in place by two plastic hand twist screws.


----------



## BAKES (Jun 27, 2016)

All fixed. Dropped the fan unit out, gave it a spin, put the air on while loose, started working again...go figure?

Six screws in total, have to watch the little metal brackets that they go into don't fall out. (Happened to me as I did the last one up!)

Fyi-TPS (Audi) wanted £320 for a new blower unit, Euro car parts were £93. But it's an easy enough fix if it don't work after a spin!

Kudos to all that gave advice.

Thanks


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

Glad your all sorted without much hassle. It could go again in a few months, but I'm happy enough to give mine a spin a couple of times a year and keep my money :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Good result, at least for now. It may be just a practice run though ...


----------



## BAKES (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah it will likely go at some point for sure but at least know now it's a relatively cheap and easy fix.


----------

